# Heuschnupfen oder irgendsowas



## murmel04 (19. Mai 2011)

Hey zusammen,

möchte mal eine Frage an die Hauschnupfen mit/ohne Asthma geplagte stellen.

Kurs zu meiner Geschicht. Vor 7 Jahren hat man bei mir eine leichte Allergie gegen Hausstaubmilben und irgendwelches Grünzeug gestellt.

Hatte bis jetzt eigentlich keine Beschwerden, also nix mit juckenden Augen, Triefnase oder so was, das einzige was evtl. war im Frühjahr leichte Halsschmerzen die laufe des Vormittags aber weg waren.

So nun hatte ich im Januar schon mal eine Bronchitis, denke war die erst seit 20 Jahren und dann gleich im März nochmal

Und nun vorletzten Samstag bis ich erst mit Halsschmerzen aufgewacht, dachte oh nicht schon wieder, hatte aber kein Fieber oder sowas.

Sonntag dann biken, na ging so. Montag und Dienstag dann echt besch..., Nase wie ein offener Wasserhahn mit roten Nasenspitze. Hab mir dann mal so ein Nasenspray geholt, na ja seitdem ist wenigstens der Wasserhahn wieder zu.
Aber dafür jetzt eine mehr oder weniger zubetonierte Nase und eine Stimme wie eine rostige Gießkanne und dass jetzt schon 1/1/2 Wochen, also Erkältung ist anders.

Nun denke wird sich als Heuschnupfen rausstellen, hab leider erst am 25.5 einen Termin beim Lungen/Allergologen.

Nun woran kann ich es noch merken ob Heuschnupfen/Asthma vorliegt.

Was tut ihr dagegen? Ist der Mist leistungsmindernd. (Fühle mich heute wie vom Panzer überfahren).

Hoffe das wenigstens der Kelch mit dem Asthma an mir vorbeigeht.

Danke schon mal.

LG


----------



## swe68 (19. Mai 2011)

Hi,
Meine Symptome sind: Häufiges Niesen, tränende Augen, Halsschmerzen, Asthma, Husten.
Ich habe Asthma. Es ist nicht unbedingt leistungsmindernd, wenn du Regeln im Umgang damit beachtest.
- Regelmäßig das Asthmamittel nehmen
- in der Heuschnupfenzeit regelmäßig Allergiemittel nehmen (ich weiß, es gibt Leute, die auf Heilpraktikerbehandlung und Homöopathie schwören - das habe ich hinter mir und Asthma - womit ich nicht sagen möchte, dass es bei niemandem wirkt)
- beim Sport langsam starten (das ist ganz wichtig! Sonst bist Du sofort platt!)
- wenn es hart auf hart kommt, Salbutamol oder ein anderes Notfallmedikament
Ich habe mich damit abgefunden, beim Sport langsam zu sein - dafür halte ich länger durch und brauche weniger Pausen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo murmel,

ich bin also eine Heuschnupfen- und Asthmageplagte.
Es kann sein, dass es bei dir Heuschnupfen ist, vielleicht auch nicht. Obwohl ich schon Heuschnupfen habe seit ich 10 Jahre alt war (also 23 Jahre lang), verwechsle ich ab und zu noch Heuschnupfen mit einer normalen Erkältung. Im Normalfall habe ich ein Kratzen im Hals, wenn es Heuschnupfen ist und starke Niesanfälle. Wenn ich dann den ganzen Tag drinnen bin, geht das dann auch mal auf. Der Arzt wird aber genaueres sagen können.
Als Kind und Jugendliche habe ich alles mögliche ausprobiert (Akkupunktur, Bioresonanz, Homöopathie,...). Dann habe ich jahrelang die Symptome mit Tabletten (Cetrizin) bekämpft. Das ging ziemlich gut. Nun habe ich mich letztes Jahr entschieden, wieder etwas auszuprobieren, da ich auch vermehrt auf dem Bike sass.
Ich habe dann im Herbst mit einer Desensibilisierung angefangen. Gleichzeitig wurde bei mir Asthma festgestellt. Für den Asthma habe ich einfach immer einen Asthmaspray dabei. Die Desensibilisierung hat schon jetzt geholfen, obwohl die allgemeine Aussage ist, dass sie erst nach zwei bis drei Jahren einschlägt. Ich habe diesen Frühling bedeutend weniger Symptome wie sonst.
Ob der Heuschnupfen leistungsmindernd ist, ist für mich schwer zu sagen, da ich die Zeit ohne nicht kenne. Vielleicht wäre ich ja eine Rennfahrerin ohne Heuschnupfen . Auf jeden Fall bin ich dieses Jahr viel besser unterwegs auf dem Bike als letztes Jahr. Ob dies allerdings am neuen Bike, an allgemein besseren Fitness (glaub ich zwar kaum) oder an meiner Heuschnupfenkur liegt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Ich hoffe, für dich, dass es kein Heuschnupfen, Asthma ist, kann dich aber beruhigen, dass es sich damit auch leben lässt.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## ActionBarbie (19. Mai 2011)

Ohne jetzt meine Vorredner gelesen zu haben:

Wenns auch unappetitlich ist, ist der Rotz aus der Nase gelb oder klar wie Wasser?

Gelb-> Infekt ->eventuell Antibiose, geh zu Deinem Hausarzt
ganz klar-> wahrscheinlich ne Allergie


----------



## murmel04 (19. Mai 2011)

klar wie Wasser


----------



## ActionBarbie (19. Mai 2011)

Was mein Mann immer macht, um sich ganz sicher zu sein obs Allergie oder ein Infekt ist, er wirft eine Cetirizin ein. Wenn die Hilft ist der Fall klar.

Manchmal ist das was aus der Nase kommt auch zu Beginn eines Infektes klar und der ganze Rotz kommt erst nach ein paar Tagen raus....


----------



## blutbuche (19. Mai 2011)

...bin gegen raps allergisch - 1 tabl. ceterizin morgens - und gut is !! gute besserung !


----------



## murmel04 (19. Mai 2011)

Danke schon mal

Medis hab ich noch keine, Termin ist am 25.05 und vorher soll ich nix nehmen, damit der Test dann nicht verfälscht wird, hat die Tante am Tel. gesagt.

Na ja, hab das in der Form schon seit dem 09.05, also denke Erkältung wäre da schon wieder rum

Oh man, im Moment schrei ich anscheinend bei allem Mist ja und da heißt es, frische Luft und Bewegung sei Gesund.
Bei mir irgendwie das Gegenteil. 

Erst das mit dem Blutdruck an dann das wahrscheinlich noch. 

Frau wird alt.

LG


----------



## ActionBarbie (19. Mai 2011)

WEnn die Allergie akut ist eine Testung meines Wissens eh für die Füsse. Ruf in dieser Gott verdammten Praxis an und sag das es Dir hundeelend geht, Du ein Notfall bist und sie dir gefälligst heute oder morgen noch einen Termin gibt.

Sowas gehört von einem Arzt abgeklärt, das kann ja alles möglich sein bis hin zu einer Lungenentzündung (auch die gibt es ohne Fieber!)


----------



## murmel04 (19. Mai 2011)

aber wie will der Doc es ohne Testung feststellen

Ist das dann nicht auch nur ein Vermutung ob oder ob nicht?

Kann morgen früh kommen,  wenn ich mich schlimm fühle. Halt ohne Termin mit Wartezeit.

LG


----------



## ActionBarbie (19. Mai 2011)

So ganz genau weiß ich das auch alles nicht mehr, ich stehe Allergietests im allgemeinen sehr skeptisch gegenüber.

Mein jüngster Sohn hat eine/mehrere????? Allergien, auch auf Medikamente (Lokalanästhetika) er reagiert mit Urtikaria (Nesselfieber), Schwellungen (auch Quinckeödeme) und Juckreiz.

Die letzte schlimme Reaktion hatten wir nach einer örtlichen betäubung beim Zahnarzt, die gesamte betroffene Gesichtshälfte schwoll zu... danach gabs auch noch eine Urtikaria 

Und der Allergietest war ohne Befund, danach ließen wir sogar noch eine Subcutantestung machen (das Mittel wurde unter die Haut gespritzt), die ebenfalls ohne Befund war... die Allergie ist aber ohne Zweifel vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (19. Mai 2011)

@actionbarbie

autsch, das ist ja übel.

Also kurz gesagt, das was der Doc mir dann sagt hat auch wirklich was zu sagen

Mhh, wie wird einen dann geholfen??

Lg


----------



## ActionBarbie (19. Mai 2011)

Vorweg, ich habe KEINE medizinische Ausbildung und das ist jetzt meine laienhafte Meinung:

Der Arzt wird, wenns ein guter ist, schon wissen was er tut. Die Frage ist ja auch immer (gerade bei Heuschnupfen), muss man eigentlich wissen, auf was man allergisch ist??? Bei Heuschnupfen, finde ich muss man das nicht, mit einem Allergietest kann man nämlich auch immer (noch nicht vorhandene) Allergien provozieren, weil man so intensiv wie das da der Fall ist im normalen Leben nicht mit den Allergenen in Kontakt kommt.

Bei einer Allergie helfen Antihistaminika sprich Medikamente wie Cetirizin oder Fenistil das nimmt man halt, egal ob du gegen Birke oder Erle allergisch bist, die Behandlung ist die selbe und wirklich meiden kannst Dus ja eh nicht.

Bei meinem Sohnemann ist die Sache leider etwas anders gelagert... er hat halt sehr heftig reagiert und wüssten wir was diese Reaktion hervorgerufen hat könnten wir das in Zukunft meiden... Da wir das nach aller Anstrengung aber immer noch nicht wissen, sind wir Notfallmäßig mit Betamethason (ein Glucocorticoid) ausgerüstet und wenn eine Lokalanästhesie ansteht steht halt eben immer ein Anästhesist daneben... sehr aufwendig alles, einfache Behandlungen erfordern so manchmal wenigstens eine Teilstationäre Aufnahme... auch Impfungen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Mai 2011)

Auweia, auch wenn ich kein Mädel bin ... ich geb mal trotzdem meinen Senf dazu.

Der Arzt wird sehr wahrscheinlich einen Prick-Test machen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allergietest. Anhand von dem Zeitraum an dem die Allergie aufgetreten ist, bzw. besser oder schlimmer wird kann er die Richtung eingrenzen. Je nachdem wogegen Du allergisch bist, kann es auch sogenannte Kreuzallergien geben. 

Halsschmerzen hast Du morgens, weil die Nase Nachts zu ist und Du durch den Mund atmest und der Hals "austrocknet". 

Wie einige Bikerinnen schon geschrieben haben, gibt es die üblich verdächtigen Mittelchen Cetirizin, Lorana etc... die haben jeweils unterschiedliche Wirkstoffe. Nicht jeder Wirkstoff schlägt bei jedem an. Da muss man ein wenig probieren. Wenn das nicht wirkt, bleibt noch Cortison. Keine Sorge, dass ist heute nicht mehr so das Hammerzeug. Da kann Dich aber auch am Besten der Arzt beraten.

Ich hatte früher ziemlich übel Heuschnupfen ... irgendwann war er weg. Heute merke ich nur an ganz krassen Tagen etwas und nehme dann eine Cetirizin. Denn, wenn Du schniefst, rotzt und die Augen tränen hilft es meist nicht mehr so wie gewünscht. 

Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung 

so ... und jetzt verkrümmel ich mich mal ganz schnell aus eurem Forum


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Mai 2011)

Also ich muss sagen dass ich von diesem Test nicht viel halte...
Meine Schwester hat als Kind mal einen gemacht bekommen un eigentlich auf fast alles reagiert auf jeden Fall die typischen Pollen und sämtliche Tierhaare!
Komischerweise hatte sie bis heute noch nie ne allergische Reaktion!Da wir beide auf einem Milchviehbetrieb außerhalb des Dorfes mit zusätzlich Pferden und Hunden aufgewachsen sind müssen die Reize wohl auch groß genug gewesen sein


----------



## murmel04 (19. Mai 2011)

also danke nochmal an alle.

werd morgen mal beim Doc vorbeischaun, wie gesagt zwar ohne Termin, aber nette Dame meinte wenn es mir morgen immer noch schlecht geht kann ich ja vorbeikommen und nicht bis 25.05 warten.

Beim meinem Chef hab ich schonmal abgemeldet und gesagt werde später kommen.

Bin ja mal gespannt was da auf mich zukommt, na hoffentlich ist dann nicht wieder dieses typische Docsyndrom da, wenn man beim Doc ist, ist nix mehr.
Wäre dann nicht sehr hilfreich.

LG


----------



## MissOldie (19. Mai 2011)

@murmel04
Kopf hoch, mein Junior ist auch allergisch mit leichtem Hang zum Asthma. Seine Pollen kommen erst noch, aber er hält sich trotzdem draußen auf und macht auch Sport. Bei ihm sind wir auf die Allergie gekommen, weil es ihm beim Schwimmtraining im Hallenbad immer blendend ging. Kaum war er draußen, brannten die Augen und die Nase lief.

Ich drücke dir morgen jedenfalls ganz fest die Daumen.

LG, MissOldie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (19. Mai 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> [...]Vor 7 Jahren hat man bei mir eine leichte Allergie gegen Hausstaubmilben und irgendwelches Grünzeug gestellt.[...]
> Und nun vorletzten Samstag bis ich erst  mit Halsschmerzen aufgewacht, dachte oh nicht schon wieder, hatte aber  kein Fieber oder sowas.
> [...] Sonntag dann biken, na ging so. Montag und Dienstag dann echt besch...,  Nase wie ein offener Wasserhahn mit roten Nasenspitze. [...]
> Aber dafür jetzt eine mehr oder weniger zubetonierte Nase und eine  Stimme wie eine rostige Gießkanne und dass jetzt schon 1/1/2 Wochen,  also Erkältung ist anders. [...](Fühle mich heute wie vom Panzer überfahren).



Tach, Murmel. 

Das hört sich ja unschön an.

Ich glaube, Du hast sowohl Allergie (vor 7 Jahren wurde ja schon die Diagnose gestellt), die Dein Immunsystem so beansprucht, dass Du eine leichte Erkältung zu einer Ordentlichen ausgebaut hast. 

Halsschmerzen, dicke Mandeln und eine raue Stimme sind nämlich für eine Allergie unüblich (während Schlappsein und Triefnase auch für eine Allergie sprechen). Häufig kommt bei einer Allergie zum "Heuschnupfen" noch eine Bindehautentzündung dazu. 

Müde kann man sich bei allergischen Reaktionen schon fühlen. Aber auch Infekte machen schlapp und abgeschlagen. 

*Ganz wichtig: An Deiner Stelle würde ich mich zeitnah beim Hausarzt vorstellen, der kann durchaus eine allergische / infektiöse Basisdiagnostik machen und eine erste Therapie einsetzen. 
* 
Prophylaktisch gibt es den fast nebenwirkungsfreien Wirkstoff Cromoglycinsäure frei verkäuflich in der Apotheke (ab 5 Euro), den man 2-5 mal täglich anwendet als Augentropfen (bei Bindehautentzündung) und Nasenspray (bei Schnupfen) zu kaufen. 

Ich denke, das ist ein guter Weg, um zu schauen, ob Du damit wenigstens die allergische Komponente binnen von 2-3 Tagen ein bisschen dämpfen kannst, bevor Du einen Arzttermin hast.  
Cromoglycinsäure hilft nicht sofort, der Wirkungseintritt ist frühestens nach 24 Stunden Anwendung nach durch den Beipackzettel gegebenem Schema zu erwarten.

Das von Dir verwendete Schnupfenspray solltest Du maximal 10 Tage am Stück anwenden. Es hilft allerdings zur Genesung ausschliesslich die Anwendung zur Nacht bevor Du schlafen gehst. Die Anwendung tagsüber hat keinen heilenden Effekt, macht aber Dein Dasein erträglicher. 

Kräuternasenspray, das Du darüber hinaus anwenden kannst (also länger als 10 Tage) gibt es z.B. als "Schnupfenspray" von "tetesept" in jedem Drogeriemarkt frei verkäuflich. Wirkstoffe sind ätherische Öle. Kosten ca. 4 Euro.


Viele Grüsse und gute Besserung,


----------



## ActionBarbie (20. Mai 2011)

> Wirkstoffe sind ätherische Öle



Ätherische Öle sind hochallergen, man muss sich doch nicht noch was dazu züchten! Wenn man eh schon eine Disposition in diese Richtung hat sollte man da auf jeden Fall die Finger von lassen. (Sagte unser Arzt in der Uniklinik)


----------



## murmel04 (20. Mai 2011)

so nun bin ich vom Doc zurück und irgendwie nicht wirklich schlauer

Kam wie es kommen musste, auf den Picksetest hab ich eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht reagiert. Nun werd noch einer aus dem Serum gemacht, dauert halt 2 Wochen.

Na so einfach wollen wir es dem Doc mit der Diagnose doch nicht machen.

Was ich jetzt bekommen habe ich ein "Bedarfsspray" schmipft sich Salbulair N, soll ich bei Bedarf eine Hub nehmen hält dann vier Stunden und beobachten wie oft am Tag.
Na ja heute denke ich brauch ich es nicht, ist auch gut so. War irgendwie wieder so typisch, geh zu Arzt und die Symtome sind bei weiten nicht so schlimm wie z.B gestern.

Denke es läuft irgendwie auf Asthma hinaus bin da ja erblich mehr als vorbelastet. 

und zu einer Asthmatikerschulung so eine die auch von der Krankenkasse gezahlt wird, ist irgendwo ein Programm soll ich gehn.

So wie gesagt wirklich Klüger bin ich nicht wirklich. Mal den Befund abwarten, den mein HA geschickt bekommt, hab ich auch gleich für mich auch angefordert, vielleicht steht da ja mehr.

Ach ja an alle mit Asthma, wie sieht es aus ist es sinnvoll dieses Spray dann am Anfang einer Tour zu nehmen? Verhindert das dann evtl. das Walrossschnaufen, nein ich meine nicht das man am Berg durch fehlende Kondi hat. Sondern dass mit zuwenig Luft bekommen. 

LG


----------



## swe68 (20. Mai 2011)

Asthmatikerschulung? So was gibt es? Was lernt man denn da?
Ich nehme - wenn die Tour hart ist und/oder ich sowieso ein paar Probleme habe, das Spray (Salbutamol) vor der Tour oder spätestens vor der harten Stelle.
Ansonsten gilt: Fahr' langsam! Wenn Du langsam anfängst, hast du hintenraus und bei stärkeren Belastungen mehr Luft.
Und lass' dir bloß nicht einreden, dass kein Sport mehr geht. Wenn du es gut im Griff hast, kannst du alles machen. Ich gehe damit auch in Höhen um die 4000m. Problemlos.


----------



## murmel04 (20. Mai 2011)

keine Ahnung was man bei der Schulung alles erzählt bekommt, lernt oder so was. Na ja anhören kostet nix. Außer Zeit. 

Muss leider warten bis zum nächsten Termin, denn der Termin im Juni kann ich nicht, da liege ich am Stand

Werd mal meine Tochter fragen, denke die war da schon mal. 

Ist so ein Programm wird sogar von der KK bezahlt. 

Aber irgendwie alles doof. Muss ich das jetzt auch noch haben? Und dazu noch der hohe Blutdruck.
Ist nur toll die Medis die ich am Anfang für den Blutdruck bekommen habe, darf ich so gar nicht nehmen.

LG


----------



## Chrige (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo murmel,

hmm, doof dein Befund. Zum Asthma: ich nehme jeweils einen Hub bevor ich aufs Bike steige. Falls ich es vergesse oder absichtlich nicht mache, merke ich es nach ca. 20 Minuten und nehme da einen Hub. Das Schnaufen geht definitiv besser. Ich habe auch gemerkt, dass dieses Jahr beim Biken die Beine meistens der limitierende Faktor sind, wo ich letztes Jahr (ohne Asthmaspray) oft einfach aus der Puste war. Dies ist mir dieses Jahr noch so gut wie nie passiert.


----------



## Spatz79 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo Murmel,

ich nehme immer Abends vorm schlafen gehen Cetirizin,
so bin ich Tags über fit und kann gut einschlafen ;-)
Ich musste schon Anfang März anfangen es zu nehmen.


----------



## missmarple (27. Mai 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich nehme - wenn die Tour hart ist und/oder ich sowieso ein paar Probleme habe, das Spray (Salbutamol) vor der Tour oder spätestens vor der harten Stelle.
> Ansonsten gilt: Fahr' langsam! Wenn Du langsam anfängst, hast du hintenraus und bei stärkeren Belastungen mehr Luft.
> Und lass' dir bloß nicht einreden, dass kein Sport mehr geht. Wenn du es gut im Griff hast, kannst du alles machen. Ich gehe damit auch in Höhen um die 4000m. Problemlos.



Das kann ich genau so bestätigen!  
(Bis auf die 4000m, so hoch hab' ich's bisher leider noch nicht geschafft...  )

Ansonsten kann ich eine sog. Atemtherapie empfehlen: gibt's (oder gab's zumindest früher mal...) auf Rezept und wird in der Regel von Physiotherapeuten angeboten. Dabei lernt man unter anderem bewusster, weniger "schlampig" und in gezielte Lungen- bzw. Körperbereiche zu atmen.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (27. Mai 2011)

Blöde Frage an murmel04: Ist Dein Bluthochdruck im Griff? Schilddrüse ok?

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## lieblingsschaf (27. Mai 2011)

Blöde Frage an murmel04: Ist Dein Bluthochdruck im Griff? Schilddrüse ok?

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (27. Mai 2011)

Schilddrüse wurde letztes Jahr mal geprüft und hat nix ergeben. Dieses Jahr wurde nichts getestet.

Blutdruck ja soweit, muss gestehen hab schon lange nicht mehr gemessen, und versuche gerade eines der Medis loszubekommen.

Mal schaun, obs klappt.

Lg


----------



## Silberfuechsin (31. Mai 2011)

Trotzdem solltsest du den allergischen Schnupfen bekämpfen, der den Schleim (und die Keime) aus der Nase und Mundhöhle in deine abwehrgeschwächte Lunge befördert. Dazu ist Chromoglycinsäure ein gutes Mittel, das recht nett vorbeugen kann.

An diejenige, die sagte: "ätherische Öle sind hochallergen": jein. Nicht jeder Allergiker ist gegen alles allergisch und nicht alle ätherischen Öle sind gleich allergen. Die Empfehlung steht weiterhin trotz deines Einwands für murmel. 

Die Sätze von swe68 finde ich toll: mit Asthma kann man wirklich alles machen, wenn man sich mit ihm arrangiert und seinen körper kennenlernt und Frühwarnsignale ernst nimmt und mit entsprechenden Medikamenten/Verhalten dagegensteuert.  Lass Dich nicht entmutigen, murmel04. Es sind schon viele junge Menschen damit gut zurechtgekommen. 

Eine Allergieaustestung solltest Du unbedingt vornehmen, damit du weisst, wo Du Dich wie verhalten solltest. Wichtig ist auch,d ass Du beobachtest, wann genau Deine Beschwerden am Meisten sind und Dir überlegst, durch welche Stoffe sie ausgelöst werden könnten und dies mit Deinem behandelnden Arzt genau besprichst um gfs. diese Stoffe nochmals auszutesten.
Gruss


----------



## ActionBarbie (31. Mai 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> An diejenige, die sagte: "ätherische Öle sind hochallergen": jein. Nicht jeder Allergiker ist gegen alles allergisch und nicht alle ätherischen Öle sind gleich allergen. Die Empfehlung steht weiterhin trotz deines Einwands für murmel.



Ätherische Öle mögen unterschiedlich allergen sein, aber sie sind es - alle! Wenn nun jemand meint er müsse sein Immunsystem, bei einer eh schon allergischen Disposition damit auch noch belasten/reizen... bitte schön. So was nennt man dann eine zusätzliche Allergie provozieren. Muss jeder selbst wissen was er tut. Aber vielleicht trotzdem vorher mal den Arzt (=Allergologen) um Rat fragen!


----------



## anne waffel (4. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht kann es zusätzlich helfen, den Pollen und dem Staub mit Nasenduschen beizukommen. Gewöhnungsbedürftig - aber nach einer Weile möchte man nicht mehr darauf verzichten.

Anne...Dusche


----------



## Silberfuechsin (4. Juni 2011)

Augendusche mit steriler Kochsalzlösung ist ebenfalls klasse. Was ich auch noch wichtig finde: das Notfallspray sollte immer!!! bei Dir sein. (Ich habe einen Freund, mit dem ich schon mehrfach meine Zeit in der Notaufnahme vergeudet habe, weil der Trösel es eben nicht immer dabei hat). 
@Actionbarbie: ätherische Öle sind nun wahrhaft nicht der Allergieauslöser Nummer eins. Stilisier das nun mal nicht hoch. Es gibt viele Allergiker, die natürliche Nasensprays den Noradrenalin-derivat-haltigen aus der Apotheke vorziehen.


----------



## murmel04 (11. Juni 2011)

Hey,

so nun hab ich in der Sache noch eine andere Frage.

Nachdem jetzt langsam der Zeitpunkt, wo ich in den Flieger steigen werde um mal 1 Woche wirklich nix zu tun, kommt aber leider ein anderes Problem auf mich zu.

Leider ist meine Nase immer noch nicht so richtig frei, dadurch werde ich sobald der Flieger in den Landeanflug geht mir tierisch die Ohren weh tun werden. Ist so also ob jemand das Trommelfell mit einer Nadel durchstechen würde, echt schlimm.

Hatte das beim letzten mal auch, allerdings nach einer kurzen Erkältung im Urlaub.

Gibt es was, womit ich es verhindern kann.

Vielleicht hat jemand ja einen Tipp für mich.

LG


----------



## JarJarBings (11. Juni 2011)

Mach ne ordentlich Dosis Nasentropfen vor Start und Landung rein. Könntest Du zur Not sogar in die Ohren tun.


----------

